
Pocket Premium - uladzislau
https://getpocket.com/premium
======
aylons
I'm a Pocket user since it was called Read it Later and even bought the then-
paid Android app as a way to support the owner. I was excited to see a way to
help the developer again, specially as I learned he is fully dedicated to it
since the name change.

I clicked in the link as soon as I read it. But I found it too expensive.

Ok, it is half of Evernote's price. But Evernote works as a more generic
trunk, storing other kind of data, has plugins and even compatible hardware.
And has all the functionality of Pocket, with Clearly, even in the free
version.

And at least for my use, I don't need any of the extra functions at Pocket.
Even though I would be happy to support the service, I would prefer a less
steep first step.

~~~
bueno
Completely agree. AND Evernote is actually THE SAME price. Instapaper's
premium tier seems to do nearly the same thing for 12 bucks a year. Where is
the value proposition here?

